# Mit der Fliegenrute durch Leipzig



## RawFish85 (8. März 2016)

|wavey:
Hi,

Neu nach Leipzig gezogen und großer Fan des Fliegenfischens, suche ich ein 1-2 Leute um Leipzig mit der Fliegenangel unsicher zu machen.

Kurz zu mir:
Bin 30 Jahre alt, Angel seitdem ich 4 Jahre alt bin und habe 5 Jahre Land Fischerei und Aquakultur in Kanada studiert. Lachs und Salmoniden gehören daher mit zu meinen Lieblingsfängen, ebenso Zander, Hecht, Barsch und seit letztem Sommer Rapfen(was für Eine Macht!).

Ich freue mich auf eure Meldungen.
LG und Petri,

Seb


----------



## JerkJohn (16. März 2016)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Leipzig*

Hallo RawFish85,

ich komme aus Halle (Saale) und hätte Lust ab und zu mal Fliegenfischen zu gehen.

Jedoch müsste ich mir erst eine Angelkarte für Sachsen holen und zu dem kommt dazu, dass ich noch komplett am Anfang stehe beim Fliegenfischen. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. März 2016)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Leipzig*

Da guckt doch mal zum Angelsachsen (Ladengeschäft) nach Leipzig/Dölzig. Sehr nette Leute und passionierte Fliegenfischer. Die haben bestimmt gute Tipps für euch, bestimmt auch was Austauschkarten bzw. Gastkarten der benachbarten Bundesländer betrifft.


----------



## rico76 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Leipzig*

Hallo Seb,

meine Antwort kommt leider sehr spät, da ich deinen Beitrag erst jetzt gefunden habe. Ich komme auch aus Leipzig und bin gerne mit der Fliege unterwegs. Wäre cool, wenn wir da mal zusammen losziehen könnten. Gerne auch mal ne Tour mit dem meinem Auto Richtung Erzgebirge oder Harz.

VG
Rico


----------



## lax0341 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Leipzig*

Hallo Jungs,

Wart ihr in diesem Jahr schon mal unterwegs ? Nach meinem Gefühl läuft es ziemlich zäh an...

Tight Lines ! Euer  Lax0341


----------



## SelfamdeHH (2. August 2017)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Leipzig*

Hallo,
Ich bin noch später dran... Auch großer Flifi-fan. Wenn ihr mögt schreibt mich mal an vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Wasser.
|wavey:


----------

